# Hand Taming vs. Playing



## mnollie (Jan 12, 2018)

I've had Scrunch for 6 months now and she is the sweetest bird. I never had a budgie that would let me kiss it lol, she loves it! :loveeyes:

She jumps onto me all the time and is very loving but still a little unsure about my hands. I always let her climb out of the cage on her own, and then she will usually only step up on my finger when she's on top of the cage and I'm standing over the cage. Once she's on my finger and I stay standing, she will sit there for however long I want. Any other positioning and, she's not afraid of my hands, but she will play fight/nibble my fingers and finger nails, while making a sort of honking noise. She is extremely gentle and has never bit hard at all, I think she's having fun with it so I don't know if its a habit I should start discouraging.

Any advice? Is this behavior fine?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Scrunch is a very pretty little girl!
It sounds as though she is simply playing with your hand at this time. 
However, she may become more aggressive and/or bite harder when she comes into condition.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...g/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html

I would suggest you start working with Scrunch doing clicker training. It would be fun activity for both of you and will deter her from play biting as well.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315065-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------

